

Mysterious but beautiful paper sculptures - ahalan
http://community.thisiscentralstation.com/_Mysterious-paper-sculptures/blog/4991767/126249.html

======
shadowfiend
It's so awesome that someone is doing this and remaining anonymous... And yet
at the same time so sad.

Reminds me of a documentary on origami called Between the Folds
(<http://www.greenfusefilms.com/> \-- I believe it's on netflix) where they
showed people doing the most ridiculous things by just folding paper. So cool.

~~~
phoboslab
It's a great PR move, actually. If the artist now eventually comes forward, he
will be instantly famous. Banksy[1] did the same.

Maybe there's something to learn here for startups as well.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banksy>

~~~
0x12
Not everybody is in it for the fame and the money.

------
seregine
I thought I'd seen something similar before, but when I looked it up I
realized they're probably different artists: <http://briandettmer.com/>

------
graemem
Nice to see a wee bit of Scotland on Hacker News.

------
mkent
They look so fragile and beautiful - impressive they were able to get them in
and setup without drawing any attention.

~~~
lloeki
He's most likely making use of an S.E.P field
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Somebody_Elses_Problem>

~~~
nickolai
Nice reference, but your wikipedia link is broken (missing an apostrophe) :

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Somebody_Else%27s_Problem>

------
JacobIrwin
[http://extras.mnginteractive.com/live/media/site36/2010/0728...](http://extras.mnginteractive.com/live/media/site36/2010/0728/20100728__20100730_D01_AE30SCDINNER~p1_300.JPG)

------
scammerz101
Beautiful? I don't think you know what the word means...

~~~
ahalan
do you?

------
markbnine
Where is this? Scotland? I'm surprised the bomb-squad hasn't been called in to
dispose of these items, the security cameras haven't been checked, and the
perpetrator hasn't been tracked down and arrested. . .

~~~
ruethewhirled
I guess librarians have enough common sense to distinguish between art and a
bomb

